
Taking an indefinite sabbatical from my projects - andreynering
https://arslan.io/2018/10/09/taking-an-indefinite-sabbatical-from-my-projects/
======
konradb
Not in the situation of the author but I can sympathise a lot with the desire
to just be free of interruptions from the thing you want to concentrate on
now. To be interrupted constantly stops you ever going deep on what you want
to concentrate on.

